# Found This Today



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Forgot all about this. I've found 5 old watches I'd forgot around the house this week (good clear out this week after my mrs left me a couple if weeks ago)

I'm going to pop a new battery in and see if it works


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

fc me takes me back to being a 10 year old enjoy


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

by fc me it also means im looking forward to a burnley win ont match of the day toneight :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Couldn't beat an egg lol


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My number two son-in-law has RTF syndrome, BASICALLY HE CAN'T STOP FLICKING THRU CHANNELS, he's a Remote Telly Flicker :lol:

Feckin' pain TBH! I need to get one of these and I can flick 'em back again to annoy him! :yes:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

It was good to take to pub back in the day and change the TV over. The staff used to change it back and had no idea what was going on. You can imagine it...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

reminds me of sitting at the back row in the boring lecture halls at leeds uni and having fun with the swats at the front....they had all the controls at the back for the old films screen you could role it down and the lecturer didnt have a clue what was up...no wonder i got banned and fined from the law library...still got my LLB though


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wtf is an llb


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> Wtf is an llb


It's a GCSE for dyslexic people í ½í¸†


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Legum Baccalaureus, you contract one (no pun intended) by reading weird and wonderful judicial reasoning, bit like catching a cold :lol: :lol: :lol:...sorry its just boring Law qualification


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ah I thought it was a law library badge , I knew I should have tried harder at big school lol


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

it is you tried hard enough :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The LLB is compulsory in the Legal Trade - - but it makes you want to chase Ambulances they tell me! :lol:

Visit Compo4Udotcom we'll sue for you! 

Sorry Nigel, but you're in the second oldest profession! I should know I'm in the third oldest! I'm qualified to teach them sexy movements, you can defend them when they get caught :rofl2:


----------

